# Kelly Moore vs. Epiphanie - ladies opinions??



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm using some of my tax return to get a new camera bag. The one I have is too blocky/bulky/ugly to also be used as a purse and I hate having to carry 2 bags. I figured that if I got one of these bags that look like purses, but was padded and set up to also protect my equipment, I could carry my camera with me on a daily basis. I'm torn between a Kelly Moore bag (probably the B Hobo) and an Epiphanie bag (either the Lola, the Ginger or the Lyric). Has anyone ever purchased one of these bags?? If so, which one and what do you love/hate about it?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've heard they are bulkier than they look. As with all camera bags, I'd try to find a local place or a website with free return and try them out.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 5, 2012)

Epiphanie does allow you to return/exchange any purchases (as long as they're still in new condition) and they pay the shipping.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi There -  I have the Kelly More B-Hobo and I relly like its versatility. I bought it directy from the Kelly Moore Site. I did see that they are also availalable at Adorama, which might allow for an easier return if you decided against your purchase. There are sooo many videos for the KM bags that she made that you got get a very good representation of the bag. I took the green becasue I wanted a fun color. No regrets.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2012)

Fold a couple of fins around your Driver's License and tuck that and your car-keys in your back-pocket - really do you need to carry anything else????  

Now go out and get a proper camera bag.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Fold a couple of fins around your Driver's License and tuck that and your car-keys in your back-pocket - really do you need to carry anything else????
> 
> Now go out and get a proper camera bag.



Oooohhhh.... Them's fightin words... Lol. The point of the KM bags (at least) is that they don't *look* like a camera bag.  That's the appeal for some and their versatility. 

I never thought of the things that you did when I made my purchase, but yes, it can hold those things too.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you seen the ONA bags and bag insert? B&H sells them now.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> I'm using some of my tax return to get a new camera bag. The one I have is too blocky/bulky/ugly to also be used as a purse and I hate having to carry 2 bags. I figured that if I got one of these bags that look like purses, but was padded and set up to also protect my equipment, I could carry my camera with me on a daily basis. I'm torn between a Kelly Moore bag (probably the B Hobo) and an Epiphanie bag (either the Lola, the Ginger or the Lyric). Has anyone ever purchased one of these bags?? If so, which one and what do you love/hate about it?? Thanks in advance!



A who and a what now?

Are there links to these things?  I'm curious.  



tirediron said:


> Fold a couple of fins around your Driver's License and tuck that and your car-keys in your back-pocket - really do you need to carry anything else????
> 
> Now go out and get a proper camera bag.



Fo' realz.

S'what I do.

Camera bag consists of camera equipment in the large compartment meant for such things, and in the small compartment lives my $5 Walmart black velcro wallet, a stick of Blistex and my "I iz a fatagrafer" cards.  The stretchy side compartment houses my keys and my taser.

But I'm not a real girl...

Although I have been known to have a stick of eyeliner or a tube of lipstick from time to time in whichever smaller compartment it fits more comfortably in.


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL.......no girlie bag here!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Emily...

Kellymoorebag.com


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Helen B said:
			
		

> Have you seen the ONA bags and bag insert? B&H sells them now.



These look nice too. Real leather, not pleather.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 6, 2012)

I LOVE the inserts... In which case you can buy a GOOD, high quality LEATHER bag that you LIKE and use it as a camera bag. 
Love a couple from both Kelly Moore and Epiphanie but I think they are grossly over priced. Instead I carry a Coach bag with an insert... I spent less money on both pieces than I would have on either the Kelly Moore or Epiphanie I like.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Emily...
> 
> Kellymoorebag.com



Iiiiiiinteresting...

I'll think I'll stick with my ugly, plain black bag.

My PURSE doesn't even look that pretty (When I'm even carrying one).


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> ...The point of the KM bags (at least) is that they don't *look* like a camera bag...


On a serious note, I understand the point of wanting a gadget bag to look like something other than a gadget bag, BUT is it really advantageous to make it look like a high-end purse?  I would think that would make it _*more*_ attractive to thieves...


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG! You're going to get a nice bag, and then pull a D3000 out of it?

Girl. Pimp that D3000's lens and lens hood - LensSkins Lens Skins lens wraps


----------



## Helen B (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the internet. Here you _must_ justify your personal choices to complete strangers who are entirely unaffected by them.

Fortunately I like the black canvas Domke F-803 satchel which doesn't look too camera-bag-like, though I wouldn't say no to an ONA Brooklyn.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 6, 2012)

tirediron said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > ...The point of the KM bags (at least) is that they don't *look* like a camera bag...
> ...



Dude... that's why I love my "lunchbox".

Seriously... you wouldn't believe how many people ask me why I'm walking around with a lunchbox.  

No one is gonna steal my lunch.  I ain't in middle school anymore.  :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 6, 2012)

The warm comfort of keeping your camera at your side... With the added thrill of having it look like a designer purse ready to be stolen!

I love women so much!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh hey.. Yes, we can think of these things and with a practical approach too!

Seriously....I was at the security line at The Vatican and almost got snookered with my walk around Crumpler....


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't want one because I think that it'll make it less likely to get stolen. I just want a purse that I can carry my camera in daily where I don't feel like my camera is going to break...something a little more versatile than either my purse or my camera bag is right now. The camera bag I'm working with is a hand-me-down big boxy Nikon bag that fits my camera and extra lens right now and nothing more. 

 GeorgieGirl and Bossy, thanks for your input. HelenB, you hit the nail on the head. :thumbup: Just forget my post, since most of you have deemed these bags pointless.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Just forget my post, since most of you have deemed these bags pointless.


Not at all; this is an Internet _*discussion*_ forum. You don't have to justify anything to anyone, but you did ask a question. I made a tongue-in-cheek post which was not meant to be taken seriously; as well as a serious one putting forth a concern about these types of bags. If you feel that is "deeming them pointless", then I apologize. That was not my intent.


----------



## francesca (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there! I have an Epiphanie Lyric and I love it! Not sure how much space you need, but my bag holds a Canon T3i with 50mm attached, 100-300 lens, wallet, keys, phone, SD cards, and my Nook. Still have space for more items too. I would definitely recommend this bag.


----------



## thelittlewhimsy (Feb 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I LOVE the inserts... In which case you can buy a GOOD, high quality LEATHER bag that you LIKE and use it as a camera bag.
> Love a couple from both Kelly Moore and Epiphanie but I think they are grossly over priced. Instead I carry a Coach bag with an insert... I spent less money on both pieces than I would have on either the Kelly Moore or Epiphanie I like.



This is a great idea! I'm on a serious budget, so I'll just get a knockoff I like enough and get an insert.... who would want to steal an obvious knockoff?


----------



## michellebee (Apr 10, 2012)

I like Epiphanie and Kelly Moore, but here's my favorite:





Silhouette Bags &mdash; Welcome


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://vanillaandlace.blogspot.ca/2011/01/diy-camera-pursebag.html

I would love a designer camera bag but would rather spend the $ on gear. I'm planning on trying to do a DIY version with one of my designer handbags.


----------

